# Jeux vidéo > Jeux online et réseau > Guild Wars 2 >  Citations de nos canards - Venez me débourber !!!

## Maximelene

Les canards sont les plus beaux, les plus forts, et aussi les plus modestes.

Mais voilà, lorsqu'ils ouvrent le bouche, c'est pas toujours joli joli. Parce que les canards, ils ont le chic pour sortir les plus belles énormités, et les oublier immédiatement.

Heureusement, nous ne sommes jamais à court de fidèles reporters pour nous narrer ces brillantes répliques !



Sur une idée d'un groupe perdu à Arah avec une Anonyme, voici donc le topic des citations de nos canards !

----------


## Guitou

"Mon geyser est bouché."

----------


## ivanoff

"il y en a un gros derrière moi !"

----------


## gros_bidule

"ça sent ma grand-mère" ~moi-même, une erreur sur Mumble pendant une partie de Worms.
(je le dis avant que ces traitres de Shei, Julizn, Tonight ou McGrill ne caftent comme de grosses cochonnes)

----------


## ivanoff

"On va la prendre, donc tu l'aura"

"Je suis ton animal de compagnie"
D'un canard envers un autre canard

----------


## Nessou

"Viens me res connard"

----------


## billybones

"un animateur PVE, c'est un type qu'il faut aider en PVE" ou quelque chose comme ça

----------


## Guitou

C'était plutôt une question je crois :
"Un animateur PvE c'est quelqu'un qu'il faut aider en PvE ?"
Il y avait aussi :
"2 animateurs PvE dans le même groupe ça s'annule pas."

----------


## Maximelene

Pourquoi tant de haine ?  ::'(:

----------


## Lee Tchii

Ça t'apprendra à ouvrir un sujet pareil, traître !  ::o:

----------


## Maderone

> "Un animateur PvE c'est quelqu'un qu'il faut aider en PvE ?"


 :^_^:  C'était une vraie question ?

----------


## Maximelene

Nan, c'est Guit... un anonyme qui trolle.

----------


## ivanoff

"Charmide est dedans" [...] "ça fait toujours des jaloux"
Une anonyme  ::trollface::

----------


## Maximelene

"J'étais en mode "je vois", mais j'vois pas !"
Une anonyme.

----------


## Orgazmo

- La vache comment il pique ce boss !!!!
 - Ouais il aurait pu se raser de plus près...

----------


## Guitou

J'ai pas osé la mettre celle-là.

----------


## Mr Slurp

Nan mais si on commence à lister toutes les conneries que Orgazmo ou moi même avons laché pendants nos derniers runs d'Ascalon (et aussi celles des personnes nous ayant accompagnée)... on va se faire ban pour flood!

----------


## Orgazmo

> Nan mais si on commence à lister toutes les conneries que Orgazmo ou moi même avons laché pendants nos derniers runs d'Ascalon (et aussi celles des personnes nous ayant accompagnée)... on va se faire ban pour flood!


Ouais c'est pour ça que j'en mets qu'un  ::P:  (pour le moment ^^)

----------


## ivanoff

"je suis l'escort girl d'ivanoff là"
Une anonyme  ::trollface::

----------


## Nessou

"Achetez des frondes !" Un visionnaire.  ::ninja::

----------


## Korbeil

> "Achetez des frondes !" Un visionnaire.


T'aurais du attendre encore, c'était obligé que ça monte  ::|:

----------


## Nessou

Je les ai toujours hein !

----------


## Maximelene

"T'as essayé par où ?"
Une anonyme.

Maxime : Quand tu passes dessus ça se passe très bien.
Amande : Oui, mais moi j'ai jamais réussi.

----------


## Guitou

Une qui date de quelques jours :

----------


## Zepolak

EST-CE QUE VOUS ÊTES D'OÙ ?

Ahem. Pardon aux familles. Tout ça.

----------


## Hasunay

Oh je suis cité dans ce topic ... c'est le plus beau jour de ma vie T_T

----------


## Ananas

C'est le topic des private jokes ?

Parce que vu de l'extérieur, c'est pas vraiment drôle... ::trollface::

----------


## dragou

> C'est le topic des private jokes ?
> 
> Parce que vu de l'extérieur, c'est pas vraiment drôle...


même de l'intérieur tu sais

----------


## Thorkel

En même temps le but de la dernière citation est - apparement - de la citer hors contexte, pour aller directement au second degré.....donc pas trop de private joke dans l'histoire.

(ces jeunes, faut tout leur expliquer  ::rolleyes:: )

----------


## Guitou

C'était pas plutôt une technique de drague ?



> EST-CE QUE VOUS ÊTES D'OÙ *doux* ?

----------


## Saeryswen

Je suis une femme, et chez nous les fesses c'est sacré... mais n'essaye pas de retourner la situation, c'est toi l'obsessionnel des fesses ! Et personne, ni papry, ni Anaitis (ni même mes fesses tiens) ne pourront y changer quelque chose. Bref... XD

----------


## gnouman

> Je suis une femme, et chez nous les fesses c'est sacré...


A 12 ans tu n'es pas encore formé.

Il est normal que tu pense ça. Tu verra quand tu aura commencé ta puberté, tu comprendra que le plus important chez une femme c'est en faite les BOOBS!  :Mellow2:

----------


## Kryeg

Mais si la dame n'a pas de boobs, alors ses fesses deviennent sacrées.

----------


## Saeryswen

Qui t'as dit que je n'avais pas de boobs, non mais t'as pas honte gnou !!! Je vais t'en faire manger moi des boobs si tu racontes encore de pareilles conneries XD (et non je n'ai pas 12 ans)

----------


## atavus

> Je vais t'en faire manger moi des boobs


Ceux de qui ?  ::trollface::

----------


## Saeryswen

Ha ba les siennes pardis !!! tout le monde sais que gnou est mi-homme mi-femme  :;):

----------


## gnouman

Moitié Gnou, moitié homme, moitié rose, moitié princesse! Euh attends....

----------


## Saeryswen



----------


## Tatsu-Kan

Oui, alors Saerys, c'est un peu une première, tu t'auto-lynche ici.
Normalement, tu dois pas balancer tes propres casseroles  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Saeryswen

Je sais, mais cela m'a fait rire. De plus, je l'ai mis car je ne suis pas la seule à dire des saloperies c'est pour ça  :;):

----------


## atavus

Ben j'en rate des belles dis donc.

----------


## Saeryswen

Oh oui ! Tu ne peux même pas savoir à quel point  ::P:

----------


## sombrelame

je ne comprends pas cette fixation sur les fesses... moi je regrette juste que l'esthétisme des armures de gw1 ne se retrouve pas dans gw2.. ou très peu.. je prends une armure au hasard... complètement au hasard, bien entendu :

L'armure Kurzick pour les femmes :

de face 


de dos

Avouez que ça manque dans gw2 quand même !!!!

----------


## mikelion

J'aimais bien l'armure de Nola Sheppard, mais je n'ai pas d'image vu de dos.

----------


## NayeDjel

Anaitis dans toute sa splendeur et Jack dans toute sa candeur

----------


## olih

> Anaitis dans toute sa splendeur et Jack dans toute sa candeur
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/view/971e600...16daea22bb.jpg


Mais ça a combien de temps ce truc ? C'est vieux non ?

----------


## NayeDjel

avril  ::P:  je suis tombé dessus en faisant le tour de mes screenshots

----------


## sombrelame

Je m'en souviens bien.. et je me rappels bien du contexte aussi.... voui voui.. on n'en dira pas plus..

----------


## Saeryswen

Puisque ce topic est relancé... je vais en profiter pour renchérir un peu et y glisser ces petites merveilles :D

----------


## atavus



----------


## lPyl

Y a des gens qui savent pas se retenir, ils sont chaud dès le matin:

----------


## sombrelame

Kyo en javanais du sud ça veut dire "petite lapine en période d'ovulation"... mais je me demande si ça a un rapport...

----------


## atavus

> Kyo en javanais du sud ça veut dire "petite lapine en période d'ovulation"... mais je me demande si ça a un rapport...

----------


## revanwolf

> Kyo en javanais du sud ça veut dire "petite lapine en période d'ovulation"... mais je me demande si ça a un rapport...

----------

